# Dec 10,11



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, got out Sunday and today for a bit of fishing....Sunday started cold, and the water wasn't that warm either, with it being 34 degrees, it made for a tough day of fishing. Most bites were light, except for this guy:









This guy gave my buddy a great fight, taking him to close to a log jam a couple of times.
Today was a different story, the water started warmer than it ended Sunday, getting up to around 38 degrees. Right off the bat I had a solid hit....and lost it :rant:  . 10 minutes later though I had one hammer a gold plug and the fight was on! A few minutes later, and some tense moments, i had this guy in the net:









It wasn't long after that we had this little one to the net:









We had a couple more hits but coudn't keep them on. All in all we found fish scattered, mostly holding in slower holes, but some holding in faster runs with depth. Colors varied, but gold seemed to be the ticket, but a few did come on solid chartruese patterns.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you give lessons???:help:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Most bites were light, except for this *guy*:


Actually, that's a girl  , nice fish man.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thats 1 ugly girl holding that fish then


----------



## ROBBY MEYERS (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice fish! (can you mail me the spawn)


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

i hate being a shore fisherman, all my attempts have failed on the huron. if i only had a boat .....


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Having a boat for Steelheads is not going to make you catch them.I know this all to well.I have yet caught 2 fish in 1 trip.Just have to go out to have good time.If ya catch 1 cool .If not try try again.I seen steelplugger out there cheating for steelheads anyways.Is easy if ya know how to  .Be Safe Mich


----------



## outdoorone (Sep 12, 2006)

Where is the boat launch on the lower Huron?


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

fish_skeered said:


> i hate being a shore fisherman, all my attempts have failed on the huron. if i only had a boat .....


The only thing that will change is you will be Broke and no fish.

I too wish I had a river boat (along with a bunch of other stuff).


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Your right AS, i can't believe I didn't realize that was a female right away, but indeed it is,,,, Dave, the only reason it seems like cheating is because of the Jet , i mean, my technique is so good that I even hooked you...in the back... lol! Dave, you are one of the best fights we had all year in the boat!! that engine of yours really makes my drag hum! btw Dave, empty your mailbox...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sharpen your hooks you want to catch a LUNKER  . Next time i will take your lure,and show you what it is for :lol: . Send tell, Mich


----------

